# Regulador de amperaje para experimento sobre electrólisis



## FROSKIS (Ene 4, 2007)

hola, me llamo francisco javier y es el primer post que pongo en este foro, en primer lugar os diré que tengo una idea bastante general de la electrónica y os quiero pedir ayuda.

La cuestión es que quiero hacer un hacer un experimento sobre electrólisis en el  cual tengo que sumergir dos electrodos (+ y -) en varias soluciones acuosas para ello utilizare unas simples baterías de coche y como electrodos diferentes materiales para probar su efectividad en dicho experimento, el problema viene por que tengo que ir variando el amperaje y no se como puedo hacerlo alguna idea? (lo mas barata posible por favor)


----------



## pantuflo (Ene 8, 2007)

Francisco:

En un circuito basico en donde un fuente de alimentacion proporciona energia a una resistencia (la electrolisis), la corriente en el circuito depende: de la resistencia (que en tu caso varia de un electrolito a otro, y del voltaje de la fuente.

Yo en tu caso realizaria una fuente de tension variable con lo que consigo variaciones en la corriente.

Saludos


----------



## frezamu (Ene 12, 2007)

hola se me hace rraro que tengas que variar el amperaje general mente uno varia amperaje para hacer que cuando llegue a este se desconecte o conecte, para protejer sobre cargas, segun tengo entendido para electrolisis se varia el voltaje para ello puedes utilizar un lm 317 hay en la red mucha información  tambien puedes configurarlo para controlar la corriente y es muy barato y facil de conseguir trabaja su voltaje de salida entre 1.2 vol a 35 voltios y una corriente de un amper aunque con transistores la puedes aumentar alguna ves en mi vida dore unos metales y utilizaba voltaje para ello utilizabamos un transformadorr de unos 600miliamper a unos 6 voltios


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 12, 2007)

Lo mas sencillo es utilizar un LM317K (metalico) con ello podras hacer una fuente de corriente constante de 2A max.

busca el el datasheet es un circuito con una sola resistencia.
http://physics.gac.edu/~huber/classes/phy270/SpecSheets/LM317.pdf

el funcionamiento es sencillo el integrado intenta mantener una tension de 1,25V sobre la resistencia sensora y como i=1,25/R 

R=1,25V/I  
potencia disipada enla resistencia P=V^2*R=1.25^2*R
y en el integrado P= (Vin-Vout) *I


La resistencia R debera ser de potencia 1 o 2W debes calcularlo, si quieres varias corriente deberas añadir varias en serie/paralelo

El integrado necesitaras un disipador o un trozo de hierro para limitar la temperatura.


Finalmente el circuito esta protegido contra cortocircuitos y sobrecargas termicas.

tambien puedes mirar en 

http://www.epanorama.net/links/psu_current.html


http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/
http://www.cientificosaficionados.com/foros/index.php

saludos


----------

